# Satoshi Araki. If not for the two fingers in the picture...



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

This is the work of Satoshi Araki. I bow to the Master. 










More Araki photos here: http://sploid.gizmodo.com/the-incredibly-realistic-and-decadent-miniature-worlds-1638016222


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice. Puts my efforts to shame.

At first glance the garbage scene and the car with bullet holes look the most real.

The others, like the old white house, there is just something there that tips me off its a miniature. I just cant explain what gives it away.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, the guy does a great job! I have one issue with is diorama though. I believe the fingers are _way_ out of scale.....

Seriously though, if not for the fingers (for scale reference) it would look just like the real thing. I can really appreciate talent like that and am amazed how they do it. Gotta pay a heck of a lot of attention to detail!

Carl-


----------

